# What size images should I make my online portfolio/website?



## Calypso b (May 16, 2011)

Well the title says it all. 

I have been working on my photography business website. I want it to be quick but I also want my images to look great! What size should I make them?

One more thing - do you watermark the images on your website/blog?

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2011)

I go with something around 800 pixels on the longest side, and yes I do, not because I'm especially worried about someone stealing my images, but rather because I think it's a good idea to make sure your name is prominent and easy to find.


----------



## Big Mike (May 17, 2011)

That sounds pretty good.  About 800 pixels on the long side, 72 PPI and JPEG compression/quality of about 6-8 (on a scale of 12).


----------



## Drake (May 17, 2011)

I also post my photos with the longer side of 800 pixels, JPEG quality usually set to 80. And no, I don't watermark. I am just an amateur and don't intend to make any money with my shots so I don't find it necessary.


----------

